# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Jong en geïnteresseerd

## Denise Olthoff

Hallo allemaal,

Ik ben Denise, 15 jaar en een grote passie voor koken/bakken en muziek.
Ik hou me graag bezig met voeding en vind dit ook erg interessant. 
Ik heb een eigen akkertje waarop ik eigen groentes , kruiden en fruit verbouw op biologische wijze. Dus op dit akkertje mogen er geen chemische stoffen worden gespoten etc. Gewoon puur natuur dus.
Mijn specialiteit op het gebied van verbouwen zijn de aardbeien. Aardbeien zijn mijn lievelings fruit en geniet toch elke zomer van. 
Niemand uit mijn familie heeft als passie koken/bakken of muziek. Dus ik ben over het algemeen degene die kookt in huis. Ik vind koken fantastisch, het gebruik van kruiden en specerijen en nieuwe combinaties, heerlijk! Daarbij is het decoreren van het bord helemaal mijn ding. 
Daarnaast focus ik me redelijk op gezond leven , en dat is de reden waarom ik bij dit forum ben gekomen. Ik heb vragen over gezond leven. En ik weet niet of ik ze hier kan vragen , maar ik doe het toch maar even.

Wat is nou eigenlijk beter? minder vet of minder suiker ? 
En wat is een goed voedingspatroon, juist grote porties op 3 tijdstippen van de dag of juist kleinere porties verspreid over de dag ?
En wat is nou een gezond ontbijt , wat moet het bevatten? ( daarbij moet ik vermelden dat ik veel cardio/ kracht training doen , dus veel eiwitten lijken me goed .. )
Wat is een lekkere maar gezonde snack ?

Ik heb nog zoveel vragen, maar die komen nu niet helemaal in me op. 
Als jullie enige vragen hebben hoor ik het graag , ik beantwoord ze graag  :Smile: 

Denise

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Denise, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Wat heerlijk om zo met eten bezig te zijn en een eigen akkertje te hebben. Ik lees dat je ook eigen recepten creeert. Als je eens iets hebt uitgevonden en dit wilt delen, kun je dat doen bij de rubriek Ontspannings-kletshoek. Ook kun je vragen over voeding kwijt bij de rubriek Voeding, vitamines en mineralen.

Veel plezier met het koken en tot ziens hier op het forum!

Groetjes, Leontien

----------

